# what fishing apps?????



## lswoody (Apr 6, 2012)

Just got a new Iphone 3gs and am brand new to apps.Was wondering which fishing apps to get??? Want to stay with the free ones for now. Also must be useful.


----------



## RatherBFishin (Apr 7, 2012)

I fish saltwater a lot and I have the tide chart app. It gives exact times for high and low tide at whatever location you put in. It also tells you how far in or out the tide will be and moon phase if you need it. It forecasts for weeks in advance too. I use it all the time and its free.


----------



## Deadmeat (Apr 7, 2012)

Roanoke is a bit far south for this app to be useful, but if you go farther north and are on the TVA river system, get the TVA River Info app (https://www.tva.com/river/mobile_app.htm). It's great for lake levels, when and how many generators are operating, etc.


----------



## gotmuddy (Apr 7, 2012)

I have trimble for my android, it is really nice. You can pre-download maps so if your out in the boonies you can tell where you are. It has endless options for customizing as well.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 7, 2012)

I like My Fishing Adviser


----------



## vahunter (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a navionics on my IPhone 4. Love it...has maps, tides, current, moon/sun rise/set, wind, etc. Well worth the $9.99 if you ever go in big water and even more so if you go at night. But it doesn't have all waters


----------



## lswoody (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!!!!


----------



## Crankworm (Apr 7, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> I like My Fishing Adviser




My Fishing Adviser only tells me things like "No you can't go today, you have to watch the kids" and "No fishing today because after you change that poopy diaper you have to mow the lawn"


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 7, 2012)

Crankworm said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I like My Fishing Adviser
> ...



I think you need to upgrade!!!


----------



## Crankworm (Apr 7, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Crankworm said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



Me too, she turns 36 this year which means I can trade her in for two 18 year olds right?


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 7, 2012)

Crankworm said:


> Me too, she turns 36 this year which means I can trade her in for two 18 year olds right?



Sure..... You can do anything ONCE! :LOL2:


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 7, 2012)

I use Google MyTracks which tracks your route and then displays it on a aerial map. You can set waypoints and I know it does way more that what I use it for. I use it when walking, riding my bike, & now when I take the boat out. Gives me information like max speed, total time, moving time, elavation change etc. You can also upload the information to a Google Docs spreadsheet.

Sounds like trimble may do this and more. I downloaded it to check it out.

The other one I like is Fishin Buddy, you can record you catches and save information such as where, what type of equipment, size and more. I have the paid version but there is a Free version and I don't remember what I got for paying for it other than suporting the developer.

Time2Fish which is supposedly gives you the best times to fish. Fun to look at but I don't know how accurate it is

Pocket Fisherman this is a handy app for identifying fish using pictures, then gives you details about that species. Has other features if you have data access, mines limited so I keep it turned off except when I need it.

My Fishing Advisor tells which species of fish are biting according to current conditions where your at. Again fun to play with but I question how accruate it is.


----------



## Dman23 (Apr 7, 2012)

Navionics rocks. Download depths for all lakes and all sorts of awesome stuff. Well well worth 9.99!!!!!!


----------



## vahunter (Apr 8, 2012)

Crankworm said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Crankworm said:
> ...


hahahahhaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 8, 2012)

I downloaded most of the fishing apps and played around with them recently, and here's my 2cents. Since the apps continuously change, please take my opinions with a grain of salt. Most of my reviews are also of the free versions, so the paid/full versions might be a completely different story.

*As of 4/12/12 my top choices are:
For weather/compass/maps/trip photos and marking locations: Cabellas Recon Fish.
For a fishing log: My Fishing Companion. 
For knots: Knot Wars.
For hiking & backwater river fishing: Backpacker GPS trails.*

1) *ANGLERSFISHINGLOG* app: Overall Rating 4/5, but I give it a 3. 
Simple interface> "Log a fish" / "View Log" / "Take a photo". Easy to use, but it looks like an 8th grader designed it at recess. (Cabella's has a free app with these features and many more.)
2) *BACKPACKER GPS TRAILS LITE*: Overall Rating 5. Cool app for hiking, but I sometimes use if fishing. For example, I used it on a hike yesterday searching for 4 remote ponds at a state park. It's easy to use and has quite a few above-average features compared to other topo-type apps such as a nice compass, trip guide, Google map interface, and trip stats. 
-CONS: It tries to get you to upgrade every time you open it which is annoying.
3) *CABELLA'S RECON FISH*: Overall Rating 5. My favorite app so far. Right when you open it, there is a button for "Weather" / "Map" / "Fish Feed" (bragging board with photos) / "Compass" / "Active Trip" > quickly lets you mark a place and also take a photo. / "Computer" feature shows you speed, travel distance, time. / "Friends" feature links to Facebook. 
-CONS: costs $29.99 to upgrade to the ELITE map pack to store maps and to get lake topo's. Also, the fishing "log" feature of many other apps is somewhat limited as you can't 
4) *FISHHOUND *app: Overall Rating 3/5, I give it a 2. Clean, good looking app, but not very helpful because not many people want to share their fishing spots.
Features: "Dashboard" lets you load (and share with the public) your favorite fishing spots. / You can upload your fish with detailed information (also public information). / "Search" feature to find nearby lakes. / "My Catches" lets you keep a log. / "Species Database" and "Fly Database" with good pictures.
-CONS: Everything is public information, so share your spots at your own risk. It's a new app/website, so there is not much available data. Also, posting your own log information is 3-4 clicks deep, so this is not a very user-friendly app for keeping a log.
5) *KNOT WARS* app: Nice looking, easy to use app for knots. Good videos, decent selection of knots. *Highly recommended app*
6) *KNOTS GUIDE* app: Simple interface, easy to search knots for applications other than fishing. Uses diagrams instead of videos, so I cannot recommend this app over the Knots Wars app, but it is useful for purposes other than fishing.
7) *MY FISHING ADVISOR* app: Overall Rating 4.5/5, I give it a 4. Simple interface: "Get fishing advice" and "Quick Picks" on the homepage. This app gives advice as to when/where/what to fish based on any species you want. As mentioned, how accurate their information is might be an issue. In general, it seemed somewhat helpful to look at before I went out on several trips. It isn't anything shocking, though. For example: "use a spinnerbait on a windy/overcast day" type of information, (although they do go into a lot more detail). I'd still recommend this app to play around with, especially for novice anglers.
8 ) *MY FISHING COMPANION* My vote 4.5/5
app: Easy to use interface broken down into: FISH/WEATHER/LOCATION/GEAR.
FISH PAGE: "Add Fish" / "View Fish" / "Favorites" / "Search" / "View on Map"
I like the detail for adding a fish: lots of fish information to enter, weather, gear, GPS, Media information for each entry and more. It's nice to have the option to enter a lot of information on each catch, although it is time consuming.
WEATHER PAGE: "Forecast"/"Lookup"/"Moon Phases"
LOCATION PAGE: Map information
GEAR PAGE: Enter in your rigs, including actual photos on the paid version)
-PROs/CONs: This is a very detailed app with many cool features. This comes at the cost of having to click several times into different screens, however, so users will have to decide if they want a more thorough/time consuming app like this one, or a basic "log" style app like some of the previously mentioned apps. I prefer this detailed app over the others.
9)*MY FISHING JOURNAL* app: Overall Rating 4.5/5, I give it a 4.5 also.
Nice homepage with "Add fish" / "Live Well" / "Map it" / "Album" / "Weather" / "Fish Count" / "Places" / "Feedback".
-PROs: I like this app because everything on the front page is a large icon and easy to read. This is a good app for a fishing log, and includes a camera option for each fish to take a picture (unlike My Fishing Companion).
-CONs: The app seems more slow to respond than others. The map seems buggy and a little difficult to save locations compared to other apps, but the other features make up for this. Weather comes from the national weather service and while accurate and detailed, I like the weather on the Cabella's app better.
10) *MOBILE FISHING TRACKER FREE*: Overall, not impressed. Different pages for things such as taking pictures and adding caught fish. I like the apps that have everything on one page
11) *FISHING LOG (TRIAL)*: Impressive log program, but the trial app is worthless. Also, I think it is designed for UK fishermen. 
Main page shows "New Log/Load Log" / "Fish ID" / "Fishing Links" / 
Full version supposedly has full log features including GPS, Fish description, Gear, and Photos. (Costs $1.54)
12) *LURE FISHING LOG*: Don't waste your time unless you can read Chinese.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 8, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> I downloaded 9 apps and played around with them recently, and here's my 2cents:
> *My top choices:
> For weather/compass/maps/trip photos and marking locations: _Cabellas Recon Fish_.
> For a fishing log: (pen and paper!) or My Fishing Journal. (I haven't tried many others yet, however).
> ...


Nice review, thanks for taking the time to write this up.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 8, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Nice review, thanks for taking the time to write this up.



Can you tell it was a slow day at work?  I'll keep 'em coming! So far, I really haven't found the perfect "free" app that does it all. I think the "paid" versions might, however. Cabella's has a 14 day ELITE trial that I'm going to install when I'm ready to hit the lake again.


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 8, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> I downloaded 9 apps and played around with them recently, and here's my 2cents:
> *My top choices:
> For weather/compass/maps/trip photos and marking locations: _Cabellas Recon Fish_.
> For a fishing log: (pen and paper!) or My Fishing Journal. (I haven't tried many others yet, however).
> ...



Nice review of all those apps, Thanks!! =D>


----------



## hooked82 (Apr 9, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> I downloaded 9 apps and played around with them recently, and here's my 2cents:
> 8 ) *MY FISHING COMPANION* app: Easy to use interface broken down into: FISH/WEATHER/LOCATION/GEAR.
> FISH PAGE: "Add Fish" / "View Fish" / "Favorites" / "Search" / "View on Map"
> I like the detail for adding a fish: lots of fish information to enter, weather, gear, GPS, Media information for each entry and more. Rather cumbersome to enter all of that per fish, but it's nice to have the option to.
> ...



I vote for this one, but I'm pretty biased though, I created it  I sent you a question via PM


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the iFish ONtario app, which is pretty good. I also have a fishing checklist app which is great.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 10, 2012)

Boat Ramps is a good one that I haven't seen mentioned yet.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 10, 2012)

Quackrstackr said:


> Boat Ramps is a good one that I haven't seen mentioned yet.



That's a cool app, Quack! Thanks 
I'm going to try to add this and all of the others to my unofficial review list on page one of this thread.


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 11, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> I downloaded 9 apps and played around with them recently, and here's my 2cents. Since the apps continuously change, please take my recommendations with a grain of salt.
> *As of 4/10/12 my top choices are:
> For weather/compass/maps/trip photos and marking locations: Cabellas Recon Fish.
> For a fishing log: My Fishing Companion. (I haven't tried many paid versions yet, however).
> ...


----------



## skg (Apr 13, 2012)

iFishEarth is a new iPhone and iPad App for fishing reports. It's real user friendly and has lots of useful information from guides as well as some user submitted reports. Worth checking out, both are free.


----------



## thegr8cody (Apr 13, 2012)

I love my knot wars app......


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 14, 2012)

Been looking at the apps that House has tested and reviewed. One such app was My Fishin' Companion to me it was missing trips you could log fish and all your gear and what gear you used in catching a fish, you could also make combos out of reels and rods plus line. Cool as you could then pick a combo as gear. The only thing I really saw missing was trips. There was no place to record a trip with comments about it and to group your catches by trip. Well today My Fishin' Companion was updated and much to my delight in now includes trips & you can put you catches into a trip.

Now if it would only sync with my tablet it would be a 10


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Apr 14, 2012)

vahunter said:


> I have a navionics on my IPhone 4. Love it...has maps, tides, current, moon/sun rise/set, wind, etc. Well worth the $9.99 if you ever go in big water and even more so if you go at night. But it doesn't have all waters



I can't find it in the App Store right now - maybe they're upgrading. I saw it a couple weeks ago, but when I went to purchase it yesterday, it was gone.


----------



## vahunter (Apr 21, 2012)

Sawdust Farmer said:


> vahunter said:
> 
> 
> > I have a navionics on my IPhone 4. Love it...has maps, tides, current, moon/sun rise/set, wind, etc. Well worth the $9.99 if you ever go in big water and even more so if you go at night. But it doesn't have all waters
> ...


just got an update for Navionics. They had to fix some bugs so they removed it temporarily. Should be back up now.


----------

